# I know its not Utah, but



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

I spent a week in the Billings area. I fished the Yellowstone for smallies and trout on different days. We did pretty good on the smallies but no big ones 2 lbs. max, the bigger ones are further downstream. Of course the trout are all over but mainly west of Billings. I fished a small stream and lake near Red Lodge that was really sweet, and caught a bunch of small native rainbows, and browns. Also fished Cooney for walleyes and did ok, we took 5 home from that trip. Here's a few pics, sorry not all fishing afforded easy photo ops.

















































[/img]





















I dunno why some of these pics are chopped off but they are. I usually let all fish go, but sometimes you gotta just fry some up.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice pic's IcatchEm !!! That really looks like a good time... :lol: Glad you found a new home !!


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

One millisecond earlier and the Clydesdales wouldnt have that annoying reflection on them. :x


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing, it sure is beautiful country up in those areas.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

JAT83 said:


> Nice pics, thanks for sharing, it sure is beautiful country up in those areas.


+1.... that is some awesome and gorgeous country.... beautiful fish as well.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some nice pics! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are some beautiful bass. I bet that was a riot considering you were fighting them and the current. I wish I knew how to fish rivers better.


----------



## bwhitty (Sep 11, 2007)

is that a new flavor of mountain dew? fish flavored yum!!!!!


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Those are some beautiful bass. I bet that was a riot considering you were fighting them and the current. I wish I knew how to fish rivers better.


Yeah, the current made it even more fun,thus having a good drag became more important than lake fishing. My Pflueger's held up fine.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

bwhitty said:


> is that a new flavor of mountain dew? fish flavored yum!!!!!


I could tell you the secret lure that was the "Ticket" for them, but then that would save you so much money in gas and lure purchases, it would take all of the fun out of it.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey FishKitty, sweeeeeet report. *()* I'm jealous of ya, especially seeing those smallies. They fight really tough in the river don't they? Great pics. too. I didn't even know the Yellowstone had smallies.  If it wasn't so far --------.  I see you kept some for eatun, good on ya! No hassel from the C&R guys yet? :wink: 
Leaky


----------



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks like a great area, thanks for sharing the pics! I would love to catch some of those smallies in a river.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

those are some nice pics there. pretty country. those where some nice fish there to. thanks for sharing them with us.


----------

